
Ask HN: Recommendations on Learning Philosophy? - tzhenghao
Lately, I&#x27;ve gone down this rabbit hole and trying to compartmentalize philosophers with their ideas. Coming from a technical background with little exposure to the field, I find it difficult to draw boundaries around similarities and differences between their ideologies, and who would agree&#x2F;disagree with another on some topics. What are some good materials to start with?
======
PaulHoule
I like this a lot

[https://plato.stanford.edu/](https://plato.stanford.edu/)

